# The True Sugar Daddy - by elroycohen (~BBW[Multiple], ~~WG, Gluttony)



## elroycohen (Mar 29, 2010)

_~BBW(Multiple), ~~WG, Gluttony_ - Two women that have competed to be the "it" girl in town for years have it out over a charming millionaire.

*The True Sugar Daddy
by elroycohen​*
It was like the worst case of irony ever. Some evil force of karma out to get me. After years of coming in second on the popularity scale to Terri Minkel in everything from friends to boys, I finally got the guy and it turned out I should have just let her have him.

But Im getting ahead of myself. You see it was a small town we lived in, and me being the shapely blonde, I should have been the woman all the guys wanted and all the girls wanted to be. Unfortunately Terri was an even shapelier brunette who was an absolute attention-whore. She flaunted her big melons all over town when she wasnt slinging slop at her daddys diner. Shed let just about anyone have a peak if they gave her the time of day. Even most of the ladies in town who were curious had a feel.

We had this unspoken rivalry going all the way back to our school days. She would date the football captain. I would date the all star quarterback. She would date the basketball phenomenon that was being recruited by all the colleges and I would date the guy that was thinking of getting an agent and going right to the pros. 

Then Terri decided to go off to college and thought I had it made. I stayed home to help my dad out at the store and did not have enough days in the week for all the dates I had. Only freckle-faced Amanda Humphries even came close to my popularity. And it was not even really that close. 

Then Terri came back after flunking out after her sophomore year and I really thought I had it made. She was like 50 pounds overweight and no one would give her a second glance. With her face bloated into a barely recognizable mass of cheeks and an extra chin I did not mind at all the fact that Terri was back.

But the kind of self-conscious attention-whore Terri was would not let her give up even under a staggering beer-belly. A couple years on her feet ten hours a day slinging hash instead of eating it at her dads diner and hitting the Curves down on main street a few times a week trimmed Terri down to something resembling an overstuffed Sandra Bullock. And soon all the guys that used to come by and visit me while I worked the register at my dads convenience store did not come by so often. Girls that had been my friend forever started hanging out with Terri because she had interesting stories to tell from her days in New York at college. Where little old me who never left Mills Burrow only had the story about how Gerard Butler hit on me when he came through town while shooting a movie before he was famous.

Im not too proud to admit Im a bit shallow and resented Terri for stealing some of my thunder. Im realistic, its all I got. I know Im not model material or anything. Im gorgeous dont get me wrong but Im short and have my moms hips that tend to spread if I skip too many morning jogs. But here in nowhere Nebraska I stop traffic and anyone who interferes with that is public enemy number one on my list.

And so I brooded when Terri was dating someone I thought should be trying to get in my pants, and rubbed it in her face when I got the smiles and phone numbers from some of the cute businessmen that passed through town. In the winter when Terri would tend to pork up a little I would secretly hope she would fall off the diet wagon and binge her way back into two extra chins and a belly that dwarfed her double Ds.

Of course Terri was no less shallow then me. She would parade around my dads store with whatever cute minor league baseball player she could latch on to and was not shy about pointing out to large groups when my pants were starting to pull tight across my troublesome hips.

When Erik Meyer came to town I would have called the feud between Terri and I a dead heat. We were both in top form looks wise but there was not much going on as far as available men. Both of us were single.

Erik was a real estate investor who apparently saw Mills Burrow as a good place to snatch up land cheap. Tall and slender with designer clothes and professionally styled blonde hair he was like the male version of myself, and I felt by all rights he should be mine. Of course so did Terri and for a few weeks the two of us did whatever we could to try and attract the busy self made millionaires attention.

For whatever reason I won. Looking back perhaps it was because daddys store was right across from the hotel he stayed at. He came over twice a day for cigarettes and bottled water. I flirted shamelessly. Eventually he flirted back. We made out a couple times in the back office, then finally he asked me to meet him for dinner. It was a lavish meal at the fanciest place in town, but the owners catered it to what Erik wanted. We had dishes I did not even think they could get in this town. Fish I could not pronounce and wine that was not in boxes. 

I was overwhelmed, but the whole time just thinking of how I was going to rub it in Terris face. Turns out I did not need to worry. In a town as small as ours new like that travels fast. Which was good because I had little time to gloat. Erik was soon taking me all over the country with him. Moving around the country scoping out investment properties was his full-time job. I was soon snacking on caviar on his private jet. Indulging in what he said were the best pastries in L.A. before he went off to some big meeting about a beachfront property. He took to me a place in New York where he said they made the closest thing to true Italian food you can get in the states before he showed me a fancy art museum he co-owned.

Every new town was like a date from the show The Bachelor. He would take me to some storybook location, lavish me with rich, decadent meals. Then go do his business while I rested in some five star hotel being lavished with irresistible desserts in skimpy outfits that I knew would have him jumping into to bed with me when he got back.

I knew I was being spoiled rotten, but I was too in the moment at first to realize I was being spoiled fat. No womans figure could have withstood the onslaught I threw at mine and with my genes my lower half exploded. After a couple months of this fairytale treatment I could feel my ass jiggle when I walked fast and my hips spread when I sat down.

Even as I outgrow panties it was too much to even think about jeopardizing things by questioning the situation. I could not get motivated to hit the hotel gyms when silk sheets and 42 inch plasma televisions were begging to be used in the suites Erik got. And I sure did not want to bring Eriks attention to my growing ass for fear he realize just how much of a spoiled glutton I was becoming. I reasoned it couldnt last forever and I could jog the 15 or so pounds off when I got back home.

The whirlwind trip continued on. I fell into a rut of eating sleeping or rolling around the bed with Erik. There was not much else to do. I was a stranger in each town. Without Erik I had no idea where to go. I was still having fun. I guzzled beer and ate Brats in Milwaukee at a Brewers game. Was fed deep dish pizza by Erik at some landmark Chicago pizzeria. 

The weeks went by and I noticed my ass was not the only thing filling out. My face was rounding, my upper arms were thickening and softening and my belly that I had managed for so long to keep flat was starting to bulge. And my hips, oh my hips. They flared out like I had stuffed cantaloupes in my pants.

It had been four months of pure bliss and decadence when I finally could ignore it no longer. I had rolled out of bed around ten and was getting ready for Erik to get done with whatever deal he was closing so we could check out and fly to someplace in Florida when I saw my reflection in the mirror after I yanked up my jeans. With just a bra on I could see the obscene muffin top my pants created when I forced them closed. Deep, long creases radiated out from my zipper drawing attention (as if more was needed) to just how ill fitting my pants were. And the pants in question were in fact two sizes larger then the ones I had worn when I first left my hometown with Erik.

I put on a shirt and went down to the hotels fitness center to find a scale. I had long prided myself on the fact I had been able to keep my weight in control enough to not need to weigh myself with any regularity. I did know that before meeting Erik I was somewhere in the 120s. Standing on the expensive scale in the fitness center I saw nothing close to that. 159 stared back up at past my tummy bulge. At my height that put me somewhere between a cow and a buffalo and with all the new angles I was able to see my fattened ass fighting against my pants at thanks to the many mirrors in the fitness center, I could not help but think it was combination of both.

So when Erik showed up with hotel staff following him pushing a tray full of croissants and flavored butter I decided to ask. Since there was no way he had not noticed my recent ballooning.

You keep bring me all these treats and youll be rolling me out of all these fancy hotels soon, I commented as casually as possible.

Nothing wrong with a little extra cushion, Erik grinned as he grabbed a hunk of my hip fat and gave a gentle shake.

Right then was when I realized just how oblivious I had been. The look in his eyes as he squeezed my bulge let me now what months of purposeful pampering had not. Erik had been planning to make sure I ate myself into larger sizes.

So you like that my hips spread out to nearly twice their size when I sit down?

Absolutely, he said. One look and Im sure he could tell I was shocked and confused. Its a pretty simple story really. I have always treated my women like queens. Life has afforded me that ability so I take advantage of it. I never really thought of the inevitable effect that would have on the women I date. In fact the first young woman that settled into a decadent excessive lifestyle with me and consequently softened considerably was actually quite a surprise to me. I started out dating a slightly curvy swimsuit model and in a little over a year slightly curvy had turned into slightly apple-shaped. Erik grabbed a red apple from the bowl of fruit I had avoided in favor of the chocolate filled pastries as a visual cue.

And so you dumped her and picked up one of her bikini model friends? I smirked.

Not at all. I was surprised just how much I liked her larger. Thing was she did not, and even if she had she was not really in a business where belly rolls work to a persons advantage. When she left me I was determined to try and recreate the situation again. With the lifestyle I lead that ended up being the easy part. As fast as your ass has blown up youd be shocked to know just how big some of my exes have become in record time.

I looked down at my hip that jutted out from a small love-handle and again reflected on the denial I had been in the last four months.

The hard part is finding someone who is not desperate to shed their fat as soon as they realize just what their gluttony is doing. And Im guessing that is why you asked the question?

I nodded, although at the same time I was spreading a contradictory thick glob of honey-butter on my third croissant. 

Erik looked a tad dejected as he continued. I see. Well we should probably get you back home ASAP as with the lack of willpower you have shown youre probably right; well be rolling you around before too much longer.

I blushed with embarrassment and set the roll down. At the same time I felt bad. Well okay, I did not really feel bad. I knew I was far too conceited to give up my waistline in favor of a lush, pampered lifestyle even if Erik did love my new bulging backside. What I was really feeling was my evil streak coming out. I figured what would be the harm in setting up Erik with my long time nemesis when I went back home. My nemesis that had to work hard to keep her own weight in check.

I put on my best sincere face. You know now that I know I feel bad for stealing you out from under Terri.

Whos that?

The cute little waitress at Buddys diner back home. She had a huge crush on you and would have absolutely loved this lifestyle.

Oh really, Erik said, his voice trailing off as I imagined he was drifting off into thoughts of what an abundance of rich, fancy meals would do to Terris frame.

There were two more trips to make before Erik flew me back. It was almost mind-boggling how even after I knew what was going on how I could not stop indulging at every restaurant or motivate myself to even take a couple walks around the track. The pants that I could barely get closed back in Florida would not pull up over my hips the morning I returned home. 

I left Erik for the last time in front of my house with a peck on the cheek and yet another comment about how he should give Terri a call. He gave a longing glance down at my thighs packed into a pair of stretchy pants and left with yet another comment about giving him a call if I should ever change my mind.

Inside my house my I saw my mom first. After the first initial shocked expression regarding my added girth she said nothing. She seemed almost happy that I was becoming a chip off the old block (my mom had long struggled to find pants to contain her cellulite covered lower half).

Dad did not even bat an eyelash, almost like he expected my pear-shaped genes to show themselves sooner then later. He seemed relieved that I had ended things with the stuck-up rich guy as he called him, but other then that just told me to get back to work at the store the next day.

I could not worry about tomorrow as I had a definite plan I had to put in action that day. I headed down to the diner Terri worked at and prepared myself for all the second looks and whispering as the woman everyone had all seen as little-miss-perfect walked into the place looking like she had stuffed rising bread dough into the back of her pants. 

Terri was even less subtle then the jealous townsfolk. Looks like you had a good time on your travels with your new man, she said looking directly at my hips hanging over the edges of the counter stool.

Its been a lot of fun, I said concentrating on my mission rather then my embarrassment. LA, New York, Dallas. Places I never would have seen before I started seeing Erik.

Foods you never would have eaten either too, it looks like, she smirked.

And that led perfectly into my plan. Yeah, well actually Ive been letting my diet lapse lately as Erik is such a catch he doesnt make me feel bad if I have desserts every once in a while.

Once in a while, huh?

Yeah, well I promised him Id work out a little now that we are home for a little while.

Youll need longer then that, Terri rolled her eyes as the girl behind the counter set some drinks on her tray. I knew I had to drop my not so subtle hint quickly.

Well, thing is I feel bad because while I spend my time downtown at Curves poor Erik will be alone in his hotel room in this boring town. It was obvious I know, but keeping in mind who I was dropping the hint to, I almost wondered if she would get it. Sure enough before she turned with her tray of coffee and sodas I saw the equivalent of a light bulb going off behind those ditzy brown eyes.

Over her shoulder she asked, Someone that rich is probably staying at The Fair Gardens, right?

Yup, I said, trying to hide my grin.

Later that night I cautiously entered the lobby of the Fair Gardens. Mike Fellows was at the counter. I almost did not recognize him. A shaggy haired skater dude way back in high school, I had lost track of him over the years as I self obsessed and focused my attention on men who I hoped could get me out of town. 

Mike had grown into pretty good looking guy. Not that he was ever ugly, just a little unkempt. Now all cleaned up in a shirt and tie, with a little nametag that identified him as assistant manager.

Hey, Mike, I said tentatively.

Hey, Liz, whats up, he said in the same laid back attitude he had in school.

Not much. I did not know you worked here.

I have ever since junior year. It kind of just worked out that after college I come back here. I keep looking at the transfers that come up every so often, but the gig is pretty low key here. Chicago, or even Des Moines would be a lot more stressful.

I looked around the lobby that was deserted at a little past eight on a Friday. Seems pretty low key.

Yeah, just the rich guy from outta town. And he took Terri up to his room about an hour ago. So I doubt Ill be hearing anything from him the rest of the night.

Perfect, I muttered. Then when I saw Mikes reaction I quickly corrected, I mean, thats no surprise.

Werent you dating that guy for a while?

I shrugged and left. My mission was complete. It was not until the next week that I would realize just how successful. 

Terris cousin replaced her at the diner when she left town with Erik. No one heard from her for a long time. It left me with only my imagination to provide the details as to what a lifestyle that had swelled my ass to bulging, jiggly proportions in four months had done to Terris frame in much longer. I would sometimes let my mind wander to her standing in the lavish bathrooms at the five star hotels with her belly squishing up against the counter as she leaned in to apply more base to her pudgy cheeks.

It was actually a little less then a year I had to wait to see how reality compared to my blubber-bellied visions of Terri. She came home to spend the holidays with her family, but she made a special stop at the convenience store right after getting into town. She pushed open the door with authority to see me sitting behind the counter grinning from eye to ear.

You dirty bitch, she hissed.

To call her fat would have been an understatement. If I had gained over 30 pounds during my four month affair with single-minded Erik, Terri had packed on close to 50 during her ten months away. It could not distributed itself around her body any better then if I had directed it myself. The hourglass Terri had struggled to keep for so long was hidden under a big squishy belly. Pushing out in front of her and hanging over her designer belt, Terris mound of belly-flesh was the first thing anyone would notice on her now. 

Terris breasts had somehow managed to avoid storing any of the excess fat. The remained big, relatively perky orbs. Now they were dwarfed by the larger orb they floated above.

Her face had filled out for sure. She never had high cheekbones or such, but now her round baby face had an extra chin.

You knew this was going to happen, Terri barked as she approached. You didnt let your diet lapse. Erik made sure you were tempted at every turn until your ass exploded out of your pants, right?

I casually glanced down at her belly. What would make you say that?

Oh dont be so cocky. It clearly doesnt look like youve lost too much of your Erik weight.

Of course she was right. Maybe ten pounds had been shed from my still chunky hips. But I had my reasons. 

I stood up so she could see for sure. I was fairly certain how this conversation was going to end so I had reason to be cocky. Still working on it. Maybe we can go to spin classes together when you dump Erik and move back home. I had not been to a spin class in months. I was simply fishing for her future plans.

Im not moving back. Erik and I are taking off for Tucson in January, Terri said smugly.

And there it was. What I had been waiting to hear. If I had been self absorbed enough to be oblivious to Eriks ulterior motives for a few months before coming to my senses, Terri was not only more self absorbed but greedy and lazy enough not to able to give up that lifestyle even after she knew the reason she was spoiled so.

Oh really. If I were you Id check to see if Dolce and Gabbana make belts for waists the size yours will be if you spend much more time with Erik.

Oh please I can diet whenever I want, she said sounding very unsure of herself. Besides I can convince Erik to hire me a trainer before swimsuit season.

Good luck with that, I smirked, knowing Terri knew as well as me the only trainer Erik would agree to would be an eating coach for sumo wrestlers.

Terri stormed out of the store, her bouncing belly leading the way. I smiled victoriously and grabbed the snack cake I had stashed under the counter when I saw Terri come in. I know a woman with hips measuring in the forties who snacks on Little Debbies while sitting around all day does not have a whole lot of room to feel superior to anyone no matter the size of the paunch, but I was content. While Terri was addicted to her fattening sugar daddy I had found happiness in my little town that not too long ago I felt had nothing for me.

Mike and I had started dating shortly after I saw him at the hotel. His laid back attitude meshed well with my high maintenance one and by the time I had seen the expanded Terri we were pretty serious. Mike had no problem with my big soft rump and pudgy tummy, but Im certain if I would have been able to shed them he would not have minded. He was an active guy. He still skated in his free time and took me with him to try and teach me and get me involved in a hobby that would burn calories. I was terrible and much preferred to watch him do his tricks while telling all the spectators he was my boyfriend. The pounds I was able to drop probably came from the rolling around in the bedroom we did afterward.

In getting back to Terri she did in fact continue seeing Erik. I did not see her again until she came back to town three years later for her wedding. Yes her and Erik got hitched and even though all his money could have gotten them a wedding at any location in the world, spoiled Terri made him come back to town so her family could be there without having to travel. They all were able to see the slender real estate mogul pledge his love to the blob of white lace that waddled down the aisle toward him at the small town church.

Terris gluttony had not stopped for a day since I had seen her at the convenience store. She looked like a giant marshmallow in her priceless wedding gown. Her plump lips coated in bright red lipstick stuck out from the mass of pale cheeks and stack of chins that ended right above her cleavage. Her boobs had tried to catch up to the rest of her, but even hoisted in a custom bra they looked to have grown longer rather then fuller. Terris belly was still her biggest asset, running from under her sagging chest to just above her dimpled knees.

For Terri Im sure the most important thing was the ring with a rock the size of a billiard ball that Erik slid on her stubby, fat fingers before he kissed her passionately.

I was not above gloating at the reception, but it was hard to do so effectively toward someone who was now by marriage worth millions of dollars and seemed so above everything (as evidence by the fact I was invited to the reception). I went over and poked her belly when she was planted in her chair at the head table. I even said, Try to limit it to three pieces of cake. Theres a lot of people here.

Terri just laughed. It was probably easy to do looking at me tease her about eating. I was no string bean by that point. Mike and I had been married for a year and a half and I just had baby number two les then eight weeks prior. My hips that I thought were big and cumbersome when they measured in the forties were heavier and most often sweaty in whatever I wore now that they measure in the mid fifties. They were not alone either. Pregnancy had added slightly bigger but much saggier tits above a much bigger and much, much saggier belly-flap. 

Mike was very understanding, he put no timeline on when I should try and lose the baby weight. Of course if the way I ate the ribs and potatoes at Terris reception was any indication I was on pace to lose itwell, never.

Oh well, it may be arguable now who came out on top in the feud between the two prettiest ladies in my small town, but once I feel up to getting into an exercise program again while Terris chubby chaser husband continues to stuff her full of fattening goodies well see. Ill just have to tell Mike to stop bringing home cheesecake and Burgers all the time, because that certainly wont help. And Im not sure why he got rid of all my XXL sweats. As soon as I drop forty or so pounds I will be needing those again.


----------



## Jake (JMJ) (Mar 29, 2010)

Another great read. 

Excellent story elroy.

Jake (JMJ)


----------



## Matt L. (Mar 29, 2010)

Very enjoyable, well written.


----------



## perelandra357 (Mar 30, 2010)

As has already been said, another great story.


----------



## Perry White (Mar 30, 2010)

Haha, love your stuff, these are the kinds of stories I come here for. Excellent man!


----------



## morepushing13 (Mar 30, 2010)

ditto...excellent


----------



## elroycohen (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks y'all. I really appreciate the comments. 

I was just trying to put my own spin on a pretty basic premise. So it is great that so many liked it enough to comment.


----------



## Lardibutts (Apr 5, 2010)

> We had dishes I did not even think they could get in this town. Fish I could not pronounce and wine that was not in boxes.


It's great to see you back in action ec. You have such a wonderful touch .

L


----------



## samster (Apr 5, 2010)

Really great read...loved it!


----------



## elroycohen (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks samster and Lardibutts. The favorable responses to this story mean a lot to me since it was my first after a little self-imposed LOA.


----------



## brucejedi (Apr 22, 2010)

Loved it!!


----------



## Nutty (Apr 22, 2010)

*fantastic!*


----------



## elroycohen (Apr 22, 2010)

> fantastic!





> Loved it!!



Thanks. Glad you both enjoyed it.


----------



## Mac5689 (Apr 22, 2010)

I Loved it as well, Good Job!


----------



## Rondeurs (May 15, 2010)

I don't suppose a weight gain story that's both realistic and erotic is an easy thing to pull off. Well written, too. You style is, er, taut and muscular. Words of praise not often used on these boards, I know. Congratulations.


----------



## elroycohen (May 16, 2010)

Rondeurs said:


> You style is, er, taut and muscular. Words of praise not often used on these boards, I know. Congratulations.



It's like you're speaking a different language. 

In all seriousness, thank you very much. I appreciate all the praise for this story. It was a fun one to write.


----------



## jim austin (May 18, 2010)

What a great story. Loved the characters and the plot. I reread it just to make sure I didn't miss anything. Thank you
jim


----------



## FAelitist (Jul 6, 2010)

wow, you really have talent. I just noticed that all my favorite stories have been written by you, thanks man! lol


----------



## elroycohen (Jul 6, 2010)

FAelitist said:


> wow, you really have talent. I just noticed that all my favorite stories have been written by you, thanks man! lol



Well that is something.  Thank you very much for noticing.


----------



## grasso (Oct 13, 2022)

Great story


----------

